# tegu/chihuahua interaction!



## skippy (Feb 21, 2010)

edit<apparently no one found it entertaining and some found it upsetting enough to criticize. therefore i'm removing it from the site.>edit


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 21, 2010)

_ :roll: Oh great,..just great. Encourage the dog to be aggressive towards the tegu. _


----------



## isdrake (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't understand why anyone would like their dog to act that way towards another animals. Isn't it much better if the dog stayed calm and ignored the Tegu?

I feel sorry for the Tegu, living in a small empty place like that. I hope the dogs aren't like that all the time. And it has very little substrate, not near enough to burrow in.


----------



## skippy (Feb 22, 2010)

well thanks for the constructive comments!

that's not aggression, it's playing. she does the same to the other chihuahua.

he burrows just fine, the sub is pushed back from the doors so it doesn't spill out when i open the doors.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 22, 2010)

_You can take it any way you like. 

From what I see (or saw) it was aggression. There were no play bows or zoomies any where in that video to make me think that she wanted to play with the Gu. She was tense and fixated the whole time. Just because she's wagging her tail doesn't mean she wants to play with your tegu.

On top of that you can hear someone in the back ground egging her on telling her to show him who's the boss. If that's not encouraging what she's doing,..I don't know :roll:. I guess I'm missing something.

The whole time watching it I couldn't help but think what would happen if the tegu got out and she responded that way. It wouldn't be good for one or the other.

I could be wrong,..maybe you have another video of the two of them out together getting along. But that's not what I see (or saw) in that one.

You posted it,..I watched and commented. That is why you posted the video right? Not everyone is going to agree with you (or me) and see things the way you see them. Maybe someone else (like me) will see something, or miss something you didn't.

I'm just telling you what I saw, nothing more nothing less  ._


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 22, 2010)

First of all, no matter what the dog was doing the tegu was following it around so it was at least mutual. Also, I don't know how you could possibly reach the conclusion that there is not enough substrate to burrow in thats comple and total :bs and it isn't alone in a little empty cage, the cage size is FINE and tegus are not animals that live in groups in the wild. I am honestly fed up with reading these comments they are demeaning and completely unnecessary. Plus isdrake I am not sure how you would know how much substrate an adult tegu would need to burrow in seeing as yours are babies. Just saying....


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry isdrake, but tegukid's got a point here. We realize you mean well by making critical comments on other peoples' enclosures, but it's gotten to the point where it's become insulting. The problem is that we don't know on this site how often others' tegus free roam and get outside time, so we can't rightfully judge based only on a video or picture of the cage. This site is meant for constructive collaboration and learning, not for criticism and bashing, and I mean that in the most respectful way possible.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Also his cage is 7 by 4 by 4 I believe which is above the minimum recommendation for a cage...


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can we please drop the confrontational attitude and speak respectfully to one another? Starting fights on here is not beneficial to anyone!


----------



## skippy (Feb 22, 2010)

which is why i removed the link. i don't especially care for drama.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't fight when people don't speak down to others or spread misinformation.


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 22, 2010)

You do tend to talk antagonistically or condescendingly sometimes though... Instead of responding rudely, you could always just reply politely and be the "bigger person". Let's just talk respectfully to one another is all I'm saying.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I politely corrected her the other say 10 times she's done the same thing, I am done being polite.


----------



## Infidel_03 (Feb 22, 2010)

That dog would so get owned...That's what made it a funny vid. Little dogs acting big are great, my German Sheperd is scared of my little tegu. You should put the clip back up, its entertaining.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah Skippy I liked it ignore those who simply cannot laugh and need to pick apart a situation even though they are incorrect! Put it back up man!


----------



## isdrake (Feb 23, 2010)

It was the one who made the film who put it here? Haha, that's explains the drama. XD I thought it was someone putting up a "bad" video found on youtube.

Besides that I don't see anything rude about what I wrote. I saw something, I gave my opinion about it and I explained what I thought was wrong. Just like I hope everyone else does if they see something they would consider "bad animal keeping" (these are too strong words but I don't know how to explain it in a better way).

I wasn't a positive comment, but it wasn't rude.

Sharing ideas, sharing opinions and criticizing (even if it's positive or negative) is a way of growing. It's a way for people to learn, to become better and take batter care of their animals.



TeguKid80 said:


> First of all, no matter what the dog was doing the tegu was following it around so it was at least mutual. Also, I don't know how you could possibly reach the conclusion that there is not enough substrate to burrow in thats comple and total :bs and it isn't alone in a little empty cage, the cage size is FINE and tegus are not animals that live in groups in the wild. I am honestly fed up with reading these comments they are demeaning and completely unnecessary. Plus isdrake I am not sure how you would know how much substrate an adult tegu would need to burrow in seeing as yours are babies. Just saying....



You have a point. I don't ave grown up Tegus. But I know people who have or have had before. And I know about their setup. Now it's hard to tell because the video is removed. But what I can recall it didn't look like a Tegu could stay completely hidden under it.

By "empty" I meant the decoration, not that he was alone. He had one hide and one water bowl. There might have been a flat rock also I don't remember. But that was it. It didn't look satisfying for the Tegu. There should be at least two hides, one on the hot side and one on the cold side so that the lizards can hide no matter what temperature he might need at the moment.



I don't see why people make such a huge thing of some things I say. Never in my life there has been this much drama in a forum because of me. It's not like I'm more rude here than other places.


----------



## cornking4 (Feb 23, 2010)

So saying "Your poor tegu is suffering in your care because she has too small and too empty of a cage" isn't rude? :bs I'm sorry to even bring this up but you really need to watch how you put things... I know more than a few people on here that have been insulted by your impolite comments. Let's just talk respectfully to one another, ok?


----------



## isdrake (Feb 23, 2010)

cornking4 said:


> So saying "Your poor tegu is suffering in your care because she has too small and too empty of a cage" isn't rude? :bs I'm sorry to even bring this up but you really need to watch how you put things... I know more than a few people on here that have been insulted by your impolite comments. Let's just talk respectfully to one another, ok?



But that wasn't really what I wrote, right? I was more like:"I feel sorry for the Tegu because of these reasons..."

I still don't see anything insulting or rude in that?

Now you making it sound like you can't criticize anything without being rude. But how should we be able grow as persons and become better herp keepers if we can't point out good and bad things?

And I don't see why another thread ended because of one of my comments. And why you guys didn't react on my and the other persons criticism about the dogs behavior. I scenes that enclosure size is a dangerous subject that people tend to avoid. There have been threads about this but hardy anyone answers.

But if people are having a problem with me I will try to keep my mouth shut sometimes.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 23, 2010)

To be honest, I giggled quite a bit when watching the video. I thought it was kinda cute. My cat loves to watch the reptiles when they are in their cage, but once they're out, she runs away. If that little chihuahua is anything like my cat, and all other chis that I know, then it probably cowers when the tegu is out, or barks from a distance. Who know, they could even be best friends when the tegu it out. It looked like the chihuahua was playing to me as well, there were a few "bows" in there, and my neighbours chi would act the same way when playing with my aunt's pom, that and the tegu didn't look like it minded it that much. Aggressive chis act a lot worse, I've worked with quite a few that tried to rip my hand to shreds, despite the fact that I was the one feeding it and making sure it had water.

Just thought I'd put my two cents in! ^_^


----------

